# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  bird harness σε Ελλαδα?

## mairilou

Γεια σας,

Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω για το bird harness αν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ? Γιατί στο greek bird club το είδα όμως δεν το βρήκα σε κοντινά μαγαζιά. 
Ευχαριστώ :31212:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα mary ! 
το Harness υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα σε διάφορα petshop (όχι κάποια συγκεκριμένα) κατά καιρούς φέρνουν όλα , αλλά κυρίως μπορείς να το βρεις από κάποιο eshop ! 
Με μια αναζήτηση στο Google σίγουρα κάτι θα βρεις ! Από τιμές κυμαίνεται νομίζω από 20-25 Ε (δε θυμάμαι καλά) . 
Τέλος αν θες και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου δες και εδώ : Φτιαξτε το δικο σας harness για κοκατιλ! Δεν γνωρίζω την αξιοπιστία του αλλά μοιάζει καλό !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mairilou

Γεια σας 

Πριν λίγες μέρες σας είχα κάνει μια ερώτηση για το bird harness.Το βρήκα σε ένα pet shop αλλά έχω δύο lovebirds που δεν τα έχω εκπαιδεύσει ακόμα και φοβάμαι πως αν τους το βάλω θα τα χτυπήσω.Πώς πρέπει να το ξεκινήσω? :Happy0064:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ξεκινά με την εκπαίδευση και πολύ αργότερα δοκιμάζεις το λουρί. Έχει στο φόρουμ θέμα για την εκπαίδευση. Αν θες δες το. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Να μην τα πιέσεις και μην τους δημιουργήσεις στρες με το χαρνες.

Ακόμα και εξημερωμένα πουλιά μπορεί να μην δεχτούν να το φορέσουν πόσο μάλλον τα άγρια.

Γνώμη μου είναι να ασχοληθείς με τα πουλάκια και στην πορεία βλέπεις πως θα πάει. 

Κρίμα ειναι να τα ταλαιπωρησεις και από από τον φόβο τους μπορει να τραυματιστούν.

----------

